# Heading to the jar!



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 14, 2021)

Got the humidity right, into the jar for some aging.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 14, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2021)

Your jars are too full.  You need to burp and replace with drier air to complete the curing process.  I I fill to about 40% full.


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Your jars are too full.  You need to burp and replace with drier air to complete the curing process.  I I fill to about 40% full.


Got it!  I’ll change over tomorrow. How long should the tops stay off?


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2021)

Burp as needed...you are playing the crispy/soggy game until the crispy startst to win.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

^^^^^ Follow the way Pute has told you too
You got this far , do not rush it now. Soon the sweet smoke of success will be yours.
Nice Job so far


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

I see you have those little moisture/humidity meters. They will make it easier. Like pute said, too full. Once it's is 62% you can stuff them fuller.

Bubba


----------

